
What about Keybase? - dundeemag
what is this
======
buboard
You may be seeing it in a lot of profiles here. It s because they offer an
easy way to verify your HN profile cryptographically

------
atilla_bilgic
It can be used for P2P encrypted messaging and file sharing efficiently. By
teams and individuals.

------
Vicfred
You can create encrypted git repos, very nice

